# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  [Πρόταση] Internet AWMN Dynamic Domain Server

## mojiro

Θα ηταν κακο να στηθει ενας Dynamic/Static DNS Server που θα
δινει node_name.awmn.net domains σε οσους κομβους εχουν dsl
με δυναμικη & στατικη ip

κατι δηλαδη στα προτυπα του xxx.ath.cx δηλαδη.

αντι για http://kapa.ath.cx:8010 θα προτειμουσα http://kapa.awmn.net:8010

----------


## koki

Στις στατικές τουλάχιστον, νομίζω δίνεται σε μέλη του Συλλόγου.

----------


## Cha0s

Και σε δυναμικές.

Το είχα ψάξει λίγο αλλά το παράτησα λόγω χρόνου.

Πάντως γίνεται (με χρήση dynamic dns πχ http://www.dyndns.org ) σίγουρα  ::

----------


## smarag

και με το http://www.no-ip.org γίνετε!!!

----------


## nkladakis

Αυτό που εννοεί ο mojiro είναι κάτι τέτοιο http://gnudip2.sourceforge.net/
σε δικό μας server.

----------


## mojiro

> Αυτό που εννοεί ο mojiro είναι κάτι τέτοιο http://gnudip2.sourceforge.net/
> σε δικό μας server.


ναι, κατι τετοιο. too good to be true ?  ::  ε?

----------


## Winner

Η ομάδα hostmaster έχει αρκετά πράγματα να συζητήσει.
Μέσα σε αυτά, θα βάλουμε και το θέμα της διαχείρισης του awmn.net.
Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα αυτό που είπε ο mojiro.  ::

----------


## quam

έγινε τελικά αυτή η συζήτηση  ::

----------


## panoz

καλά πως ξεθάφτηκε αυτό το άρθρο ??


http://www.zoneedit.com αυτό χρησιμοποιώ τώρα..

----------


## mbjp

παλι καλα που ξεθαφτηκε..περιφημη ιδεα..εχει γινει τιποτα;

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

hostmaster ετοιμαστείτε, πήξιμο  ::  
Εγώ πάντως το έχω πάρει καιρό τώρα.  :: 


Y.Γ όχι δεν έχω πάρει domain, μόνο ένα name για την στατική μου και χειρίζομαι ανάλογα τις πόρτες  ::

----------


## quam

> Εγώ πάντως το έχω πάρει καιρό τώρα.


Θες να πεις ότι έχει ενργοποιηθεί αυτή η υπηρεσία ?  ::  
Αν ναι τι πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος για να έχει τη ζώνη που έχει στο wireless + .net στο ιντερνετ ?

----------


## eufonia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> Εγώ πάντως το έχω πάρει καιρό τώρα. 
> 
> 
> Θες να πεις ότι έχει ενργοποιηθεί αυτή η υπηρεσία ?  
> Αν ναι τι πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος για να έχει τη ζώνη που έχει στο wireless + .net στο ιντερνετ ?


+++
Αυτό έψαχνα να βρω και εγώ, τώρα που άρχισα να παίζω και να πειράζω διάφορα με το vpn του συλλόγου.  ::

----------


## mojiro

το ψαχνω εδω και καιρο, αλλα δεν εχω βρει ενα αξιολογο τροπο,
και εχω σχεδιασει ενα μεσω php+mysql+bind.

----------


## StarGazer

Μα σου είπα.. ψάξε λίγο το xname  :: 
Είναι το σύστημα του wn-hostmaster...
https://www.xname.org/dynamic-update.php?language=en

Τα αρχεία για dyndns είναι αυτά:

http://www.hostmaster.wn/dnsApec.py
http://www.hostmaster.wn/client-https.phps

Ευκαιρία να τα δοκιμάσεις ::

----------

